# CNC vadība / mehānika >  Lodēšanas pastu uzklāj CNC - robots

## marisviens

Ir vilinājums pašam uztaisīt vai iegādāties līdzīgu aprīkojumu CNC mašīnai:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdqVt0jCBHk
Lodēšanas pastu uzklāj robots.
Tur ir viena laba lieta - pastu var uzklāt arī izvadu komponentu nolocītajām kājām, ko nevar izdarīt ar maskas metodi.
Kādi iespējamie klupšanas akmeņi?

Maris

----------


## marisviens

Varbūt ir manītas, uz CNC bāzētas lodēšanas metodes, amatieru izpildījumā?

----------


## a_masiks

> Kādi iespējamie klupšanas akmeņi?


 Princips nav jauns. Klupšanas akmeņi - ideālā variantā pastai nepieciešama speciāls viskozimetrs lai sagatavotu kalibrētas viskozitātes pastu. Pastas dozēšana ar pneimo automātu - spiediens x laiks / adatas diametrs. Adatas diametrs un pastas izplūšana nedod iespēju taisīt mazas dozas blīvu SMD mikreņu kāju lodēšanai. Šai gadījumā stencils ir labāks. Toties labi piemērojams SMD rezistoriem, kondiķiem, tranzistoriem.

Mani pašu nomoka līdzīga problēma. Konkrēti zaje!@#a atjaunot kājas mikroBGA pročiem flaškām, ASIkiem emifiltriem un RF kontrolieriem iekš mobīlajiem telefoniem. Standart mikrenēm ir stencili, bet pasta ātri noveco, jaunajām mikrenēm solis lodēm ir 0,3mm un ķīniešu stencili īsti neder. Viss ar rokām.....  ::   ::  
Doma ir izgatavot alvas konteineri ar zobrata padevi un adatas plunžeri precīzai dozēšanai un tas viss karstajā gaisā, lai pa taisno var bumbot kājas ar vajadzīgo alvas daudzumu... tak pagaidām ij iedomāties nevaru kā to smalkmehāniku izveidot....

----------


## Andrejs

> pašam uztaisīt


 Tuvākais kas nāk prātā ir REPRAP http://reprap.org/bin/view/Main/WebHome un FABBERS http://fabathome.org/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page, teoretiski abi aparāti spējīgi strādāt ar pastu, bet čakars taisīt un regulēt būs milzīgs. 
Ne pārāk smalkus stencilus var griezt ari no plastikāta plēves - un  tādu lāzeru ir pa pilnam  ::   - vienīgais  jautājums kā pārveidot failu formātus, bet pieņemu ka tāds softs ir atrodams. Lāzerēšanai vajag hpgl, dxf vai kādu citu, populāru vektorformātu - visādi pcb un gerber faili "tīrā" veidā neder.

----------


## a_masiks

> Ne pārāk smalkus stencilus var griezt ari no plastikāta plēves - un tādu lāzeru ir pa pilnam


 Priekš PCB plates - iespējams būs OK, lai gan šaubas māc.... bet priekš mikroBGA - laikam nē. Ir problēmas noņemt no mikrenes to stencilu, tāpēc parasti karsē ar visu masku. Plastikāts laikam neturēs.....

----------


## marisviens

Man supersmalks nav vajadziigs. Pamataa normaalas detaljas, paslaik pat lielaakoties izvadu komponenti. Saliek plati ar izvadu nolociishanu, tad vareetu CNC aparaats izvadu vietas apkjepeet ar lodeejamo pastu, tad ar fenu visu smuki nolodee "apļaveida kustiibaam"... Vai ja traki daudz, uztaisa mazu transportieri ar sildiitaaju. Njemot veeraa, ka lodeeshanas pusee detalju nav, vajadzeetu buut sameeraa labs rezultaats.
Starp citu - lodeeshanas pasta labi asorbee infrasarkanos starus, preteeji izteiktajam apgalvojumam, ka "alva ir spozja un nekarst".

----------


## a_masiks

> Pamataa normaalas detaljas, paslaik pat lielaakoties izvadu komponenti. Saliek plati ar izvadu nolociishanu,


 


> Njemot veeraa, ka lodeeshanas pusee detalju nav,


 A kas? Liktens nav lēmis vilni izmantot?
Pastas uzlikšanai var traucēt gaisā tarčījošas kājas.




> Starp citu - lodeeshanas pasta labi asorbee infrasarkanos starus, preteeji izteiktajam apgalvojumam, ka "alva ir spozja un nekarst".


 Tas ir nebūtiski. Svarīgi lai detaļa, detaļas izvadi, plate un celiņi uzsilst. Tad arī būs kvalitatīva lode.

----------


## Mosfet

Vienās tādas iekārtas būvē esmu piedalījis, izmantoju 1 ml stikla šprici  3 stepperi krievu dsi-200 dožešnas precizitāte ap 0,5 mg. XY virziena zobsiksnas, dozēšanai vītne ar soli 0,2 mm. Strādā vēl šodien . Domāju ka pneimovariants ir slikts amatieru izpildijumā.Zemūdens akmeņi atkarībā no izpildijuma.

----------


## marisviens

Varbuut te ir kaads, kuram interese papildinaat savas iemanjas, zinaashanas, "uztaisiit arii sev" vai nedaudz papildinaat naudas maku izgatavojot dazjaadas mehaaniskas vai elektromehaaniskas paliigieriices? Sho to varu pats uzziimeet, shis tas veel jaameegjina, bet  pamataa mehaaniskas lietas, kuras prasa kaa minimums metaalu apstraades iemanjas un pieeju pie nelieliem darbagaldiem. Paslaik lielaakaa interese par CNC apriikojumu amatieru vajadziibaam.
Ja kaadu sadarbiiba vai pelnjas iespeeja interesee, luudzu rakstiet personiigi aa@latnet.lv

Maris

----------


## GuntisK

No visām šāda veida hobby tipa konstrukcijām man pagaidām favorīts ir šis (tieša linka nav, spiest tur kur rakstīts MECHANICAL 29) : http://www.hobbycnc.hu/English.htm  . Nomainīt tikai galviņu uz dozatoru.

----------


## Epis

Par tām Gerber to G-code programmām tad Kcam progai ir šī funkcija. 
interesanti kāda progamma ir tam SMD plates detaļu licēj CNC kura linku GuntisK ielika, ja tur ir parastā tad kā viņi ieprogrammē tās detaļu kordinātes manuāli vai ??  man jau liekās ka tādam pick and plare robotam vaig speciālu CNC softu kur var viegli ielikt detaļu kordinātes un pēc tam arī attiecīga formāta plates kordinātes kur būtu katras SMD detaļas centra punkts +lenķis kādā detaļa stāv. es nezinu vai tādas progas ir.

----------


## Vikings

Epi, vismaz P-CADā taisot detaļas viņām var norādīt tādu parametru kā PickPoint vai kaut kā tā. Attiecīgi pabeigtai platei var atdalīt šos punktus. Uzrakstīt programmu, kas pēc šiem punktiem novada CNC mašīnu vai uzģenerē Gkodu, domāju, nemaz tik sarežģīti nebūtu. Tieši tas pats ar pastas klājēju - atdalam kontaktlaukumus un taisam Gkodu.

----------


## Epis

nu jā bet tad jātaisa speciāla programma, bet kurš tad viņu taisīs ?? un tā noteikti būs sarežģitāka nekā manējā kas G-kodu nolasa(tikai 2 instrukcijas) ja pats tādu nevar uzrakstīt, tad jābaksta tās visas kordinates pašam, a tas ir ļoti laikietilpīgs process piemēram salikt kordinātes kādām 20 dažādām detaļām (katru pa 4) tas ir 80 punkti, baigi daudz sanāk.

----------


## GuntisK

Tajā pirmajā postā kuru Māris iedeva, caur Jutuba video uzgāju linku par to puisi kurš to pastas dozētāju taisīja. Softs ir... MACH3! Tā ka nevajag nekādu "mudrjeno" softu.Te links: http://www.ciciora.com/EV/KillacycleSurfaceMountBMS.pdf  .

----------


## Epis

man liekās ka tajā Match3 vienalga ir baigi daudz ar roku jāvada tās kordinātes lai tādai 1 platei sakodētu tās detaļas un visu pārējo. Intresants viņam bīj detaļas pie precizēšanas mehānisms  ::  Jāpiezīmē ka tas CNC agregāts tam dzekam baigi lēnu iet ar roku tās detaļas likt sanāk daudz daudz ātrāk, tas lēnums ir dēļ tā ka viņš tur izmanto to Taig frēzi un motori ir soļinieki, tāda pielietojuma iekārtai vaig vieglas konstrukcijas sliedes un pmatu + motoriem vītnstienis ar tādu soli, lai tas asu kustības ātrums būtu reāli liels (1m/s  :: ), jo bīdāmās masas ir mazas, un tad patiešām būs agregāts, kas var salikt ātrāk nekā cilvēks tās detaļas.

Es apskatījos profesionālo Pick and place mašinu vidakus, tur tas ātrums ir baigais + viņi detaļu precīzai novietošanai izmanto video kameru !! tākā tehnalogījas tur ir baigās. ā un tie detaļu piesūcekļi un visa tā daļa lai darbotos neko dārga nav pie 160$ ir komplekti nopērkami. 
Vacuum SMD Chip Picker with Pen Holder, 110V AC  	US$162.00
http://microcontrollershop.com/product_ ... cts_id=724

Un šiet vesels šprices pumpis pa 500$ digitāli vadāms visādiem špriču izmēriem
http://www.syringepump.com/oem.htm

----------


## marisviens

Ātrumam manuprāt vītņu stienis nav piemērots. Sliedes vajag ar rulīšiem un pārvietot visu saimnieciibu ar zobsiksnu. Vispaar, stiprs CNC ir smags, ar lielu inerci, tātad lēns, ātrs būs viegls un ne tik stiprs.

----------


## GuntisK

Bet te tak stiprumu nevajag-netiek veikts nekāds darbs, kas noslogotu pašu cnc. Tā ka variants ar zobsiksnu derēs. 
Epi -a ar ātrumu 1m/s ņezagnul?

----------


## Epis

Ja izmanto zobsiksu tad obligāti jāizmanto lineārais enkoderis tad ja grib likt smalko kāju mikrenes (0,25mm kāja) tad vaidzēs precizitāti pie 0,05mm un tadu var dabūt tikai ar lineāro enkoderi, jo rotējošais uz motora nederēs, jo pate siksna ir eleastīga un tur būs tās nobīdes (protams viņas ir mazas bet tomēr ir), tas pats arī attiecās uz lētajiem vītņstieņiem (pa 1,5Ls metrā kas celtniecības vekolos nopērkami tur arī vaig lineāro enkoderi likt. 

šadu iekārtu varētu taisīt no viss vieglākajiem matreāliem kas vien ir piemēram alumīniju un piemēram ja viena no x,y asīm iet pāri matreālam līdz ar to pie viņas stiprinās Z ass tad to asi var taisīt vispār bez nekādiem papild matreāliem vienkārši plika lineārā sliede + pie Ragavas piestiprinās zobsiksna, kas viņu bīda un pie ragavas pieskrūvē to Z asi uz kuras stāv šprice,vai vakumsūkņa uzgalis un vēl uz pašas sliedes uzlīmēta lineārā enkodera lenta. tas viss ir baigi primitīvi, un lēti, ja grib lētāk var paņemt no Kāda liela tintes printera stieņus ar visu motoru un siksnu nebūs vesela ass jātaisa 



> Epi -a ar ātrumu 1m/s ņezagnul?


 Normāli tādu ātrumu var dabūt ja ir pareizi aprēķināta motora jauda un zobrata zobu skaits, kurš to zobsiksnu bīdīs un viss labāk ir ņemt kādu no soļu motoriem tiem ir viss lielākais uzrāviens un nevaidzēs nekādas ātrumkārbas, un 1.5-2x lētāki par attiecīgas jaudas, kvalitātes servo motoriem.

----------


## a_masiks

*marisviens*
1) rūpnieciskajam SMD detaļu salicējam ātrums ir 5-10 detaļas sekundē. Iekārtas izmēri - 2,5-3m x 1,5m x 1-1,2m. Droši sver savas tonnas. Galva arī diezdan iespaidīga.Pāris kg droši. Tikai skraidīt viņai nekur nevajag. Rezistori un kondiķi padodas tieši uz galvu un tai vajag tikai pārlēkt uz nākošo pozīciju un iešaut detaļu savā vietā. Mikrenes liek lēnāk, atsevišķā iekārtā. Sīkseŗiju ražošanai nafig nevajadzīgs ātrums un sarežģītība.
2) mājas - laboratorijas iekārtai, sīksēriju ražošanai pilnīgi POFIG ātrums.

----------


## Epis

Noteikti ka tik ātras SMD licēj mašinas arī ir bet es skatījos vidaku mašinai kurai bīj 2galvas kas detaļas paņem un tad aiziet līdz platei un noliek, tur detaļas nepadeva kā tu teici, līdz ar to tā mašina visu laiku braukāja turp šurp un lai dabūtu maximālo ātrumu tur bīja lineārie motori abām X,Y asīm un tajā mašinā varēja ielādēt virs 150 ruļus ar detaļām man jau tas likās baigais cehs. 
ātrumam ir nozīme ja tev platē jāuzliek 200 detaļas un 1 detaļas paņemšanai un uzlikšanai aiziet puss minūt (kā tajā Lēnajā vidakā kur izmanto Taig frēzi) tad aiziet 100 minūtes, un ja tas ātrumu būtu tikai 5 sekundes (tādu varētu dabūt) tad aizietu 16,6 minūtes ir jūtama starpība laikā. un + ja uzliktu otru sūkšanas uzgali tad būtu vēl 2x ātrāk (nepalielinot asu ātrumu). 
neiet jau runa par tādiem ātrumiem kā 1-2 minūtes plates salikšanai bet 10-20minūtes kas jau būtu ātri salīdzinot ar 1-2 stundām kas ir baigi lēnu (cilvēks var ātrāk salikt).

par tām super iekārtām tad reku atradu vienu super virpas Pdf. kas vienlaicīgi var virpot 5 vai pat 8 detaļas un asu skaits tur ir milzīgs šajā bildē ir 23 asis , vo to es saucu par megaCNC virpu tādu monstru pasaulē ir maz. 1 detaļu izvirpo ~ 10 sekundēs atkarībā no detaļas ir ātrāk un lēnāk.
[attachment=0:4cqkug0e]23Axis multispindle Tornos lathe.JPG[/attachment:4cqkug0e]

----------


## GuntisK

Nu nakuj (sorry par leksiku) jūs uzreiz ķeraties pie sarežģītā, neizpētot vienkāršo? Nesaprotu...   ::  
Priekš kam mājās tāds ātrums kad 5-10 detaļas sekundē uz plates uzstāda? Tādi ātrumi tik rūpnīcās vajadzīgi. Jebkurā gadījumā: Slinkums ir progresa bīdītājs. 
Epim: tā tava Mega-virpa nav nekas salīdzinot ar karuseļtipa automatizētajām līnijām, kad sekundē izgatavo vairāk par 10 detaļām.

----------


## Epis

Nekādas karuseļ iekārtas nēsu redzējis, vismaz virpas tādas toč nav un šitā ir viss močnākā virpu virpa, kas aizvieto līdz pat 8 virpām, tas skaitums tajā aparātā jau ir iekš tā kompaktuma tā virpa aizņem tikai bišķi vairāk vieta kā 1 parastā tāda tipa, bet kāda prduktivitāte, līdz ar to rēķinot produktivitāti uz 1 kvadrātmetru šito montru pārsist nav iespējams.+viņai ir automātiskais trubu padevējs līdz ar to tas ir pilnīgi autonoms robots, domāju kad tur ir arī opcija palaist viņu no interneta  ::  līdz ar to var sēdēt ofisā un štancēt detaļas  ::  (mūsdienīgā ražošana).

Es nevaru pat iedomāties kas tās par karuseļ iekārtās bet jebkurā gadījumā virpas aplī salikt nevar un ja pat varētu tad 8 parastās aizņemtu 6x vairāk vietas nekā 1 šitā.

šeit bildē ir pašas virpas idejas pamats faktiski šitā konstrukcija arī ir tā kurā var teikt kad saiet visas 8 virpas (8 neatkarīgās vārpstas), es vēljoprojām nesaprotu kā tas mehānisms īsti tur strādā.
[attachment=0:3n1v9nrq]23Axis multispindle Tornos lathe Centrs.JPG[/attachment:3n1v9nrq]
šeit ir pāris vidaki kur var redzēt kā tiek taisīta detaļa uz tā monstra.
http://tornos.com/dnld/movies/tornos-mu ... cap-t.html
http://tornos.com/dnld/movies/tornos-mu ... ipple.html

----------


## GuntisK

Un tu naivi domā, ka tā virpa aizmainīs visus tehnoloģiskos procesus? Ka cilvēkus nevajadzēs? Manas domas ir tādas: Kas der visam, neder nekam. Pārāk lielas izmaksas būs apkalpot tādu virpu. Es vienas tādas vietā nopirktu vairākas parastās cnc. Iesaku Epi tev apmeklēt kādas rūpnīcas, vietas kur apstrādā metālu, kokapstrādes uzņēmumus kur izmanto cnc un sākt raudzīties uz visām šīm lietām nedaudz reālāk.

----------


## GuntisK

Ok-apskatījos tos video. 1) no kurienes Tu Epi rāvi, ka tur ir 23 asis? Instrumenti varbūt jā. Es pats tur saskatu tikai instrumentu nomaiņu. 2) detaļas tur tiek apstrādātas pēc kārtas-t.i.  izgatavo vienu goto next un tā tālāk.

----------


## dmd

man liekas, ka biki offtopiks aizgāja.

un epi, man liekas, ka tev vajadzētu atturēties no postēšanas kādu laiku. vismaz līdz tam brīdim, kad būsi aplūkojis kaut dažas rūpnieciskas cnc dzīvē - rūpnīcā. pieņemu, ka ganjau kāds no forumiešiem varētu tev parādīt. 

un ganjau ka ir karuseļu virpas arī, tici man. galu galā konveijers ka reizi ir tā tehnoloģija, kas ļauj sasniegt vislielako ātrumu.

GunisK, dažiem cnc instrumentus arī apsaukā par asīm. kāpēc, nezinu.

----------


## GuntisK

CNC virpu varēšu parādīt kaut kur nākamnedēļ.  ::  To dmd : nu instrumentus jaun nu gan nebūtu precīzi saukt par asīm. (IMHO)

----------


## GuntisK

Tātad tā-labāk domāsim par to kā tad uzklāt pastu uz plates. Te drusciņ no krievu forumiem: http://electronix.ru/forum/index.php?sh ... 6810&st=15

----------


## a_masiks

* GuntisK*
Nu vispār epja linkā arī ir redzama karuseļa virpa. Ar rotējošu magazīnu, kur katrs atsevišķais stobrs ir atsevišķs špindelis.
Gan jāpiezīmē - virpa kā jau visas karuseļa iekārtas - izprojektēta konkrēti vienas detaļas izgatavošanai. Gan jau ir mduļi utt, lai var modificēt uzdevumus, bet tomēr.... jebko uz šīs virpas neuztaisīsi.

----------


## GuntisK

Nu vot-par to arī gāja runa.

----------


## Epis

Pa to pastas spiešanas cnc un komponentu likšanas cnc viss ir skaidrs. skaidrs nav tas kur lai dabūt tādu pastu kuru var caur šprici spiest ??  jo šitā mana kuru es nopirku ir tik bieza ka caur šprici izspiest viņu nevar (šodien pamēģināju nekas nesanāca), ir video kur to želejveida pastu tas cnc dozētājs uz smalkajām TQFP kāju vietā uzspiež līniju pāri visām kājām un miers liek krāsnī līdz ar to nevaig nekādas super precīzās iekārtas. 

Esu bījis vienā rūpnīcā visa tā apkārtne neko labi neizskatījās un iekšā pilns ar vecām iekārtām (bīj sajūta ka atrodos nevis cehā bet gan muzejā) un vienā atsevišķā telpā bīj tikko kā nopirktā CNC virpa DAEWOO PUMA modeli neatceros.

----------


## a_masiks

Tas laikam bij rakstīts tukšam gaisam?




> 1) jā, esmu izmantojis. Kādam konkrētam uzdevumam - labas un lietderīgas lietošanā.
> 2)Nē, ar lodāmuru pastas nelodē principā. Pastas lodē vai nu ar karsto gaisu, vai ar IR sildītāju/krāsni. Tāpēc, ka nav iespējams visas mikroskopiskās alvas bumbiņas sazenāt ar lodāmuru, un lodāmurs pats "uzsūc" visu lodalvu. Pēc tam plate cītīgi jābirstē, lai pāri palikušās lodalvas bumbiņas neuztaisa "pārsteigumu" īssavienojuma veidā. Ar karsto gaisu vai IR bumbiņas visas vienlaicīgi izkūst un salīp kopā ar kapilārajiem spēkiem. 
> PS - kapilārie spēki lodalvai ir tik lieli, ka ja SMD pretestība nepareizi novietota, vai nepareizi izprojektēts viņai kontaktlaukums - resitors tiek pacelts stāvus aiz viena gala... smieklīgi izskatās, lai gan naturāls lodēšanas brāķis.
> 
> 3)Pasta satur pati par sevi pietiekoši lodalvas.
> 4)pastu nevar ilgstoši uzglabāt, jo lodalvas sīkbumbiņas, atrodoties vāji agresīva kušņa šķīdumā ātri oksidējas un pārklājas ar biezu oksīda kārtiņu. Rezultātā lodējot kusnis vairs nespēj izšķīdināt šo oksīda kārtiņu, jo arī pats jau daļēji reaģējis ar lodalvu. Lodējuma vietā sanāk izkaltēts, drupans, oksidētas lodalvas cepums. Tāpēc pastu rekomendē uzglabāt ledusskapī pie -15, -20C. Ne ilgāk kā 1/2 - 1 gadu.
> 
> PS - medicīnas adatas nemazākajā mērā neder lodalvas pastai. Adata pat ar 1mm caumuru ir nederīga. Šāda adata laidīs cauri šķidro kusni, bet aizturēs pašu lodalvu. /pašam tā ir sanācis - sākumā nāk škidra zupa, kas neder lodēšanai, jo lodalvas pamaz, pēc tam viss aizdambējas jo špricē paliek tīra alva praktiski bez kušņa/

----------


## GuntisK

> Esu bījis vienā rūpnīcā visa tā apkārtne neko labi neizskatījās un iekšā pilns ar vecām iekārtām (bīj sajūta ka atrodos nevis cehā bet gan muzejā) un vienā atsevišķā telpā bīj tikko kā nopirktā CNC virpa DAEWOO PUMA modeli neatceros.


 Un kas tad tev nepatīk vecajās iekārtās? Tas ka kloķi ar roku jāgriež?   ::

----------


## Epis

> Tas laikam bij rakstīts tukšam gaisam?


 Pēc tava teiktā sanāk kad tie kas pastu spiež caur špricēm visā pasaulē nezin ko dara, tad sanāk kad tādai iekārtai nav nekādas jēgas jo pastu spiest caur šprici redz ka nevar ?? kadēļ tad ir industriālās iekārtas kas spiež pastu caur špricēm ?? kas viņi visi ir stūlbi vai ?? 
man liekās ka tu nēsi nopircis īsto pastu tādēļ tev tā šprice aizcietē, diez vai latvijā vispār var nopirkt īsto, viss labākā pēc parametriem no piejamajām ir laikam Tevālo un salvats pasta abi tirgo vienu un to pasu (8ls), kas ir špricē tai dokumentā rakstīta viskozitāte 1800 PS, bet es googlā atradu pastas ar viskozitāti ap 600 PS bet latvijā tādas pastas protams nav.

Es šodien lasīju par to kāda ir starpība starp STencil pastu un Dispensable pastu galvenā atšķirība kādēļ spiežamā neaizdambē sprici, bet stencils aizdambē, tas ir atkarīgs no mazo alvasbumbiņu formas, spiežamajām pastām bumbiņai jābūt ideāli apaļai un gludai, lai tādas dabūtu tur lieto kautkādu centrifūgas metodi, a stencil pastai der parastai pūlveris kur alvas bumbas var būt kantainas, un citādas formas līdz ar to šīs pastas ir neiespējami izspiest caur šprici jo viņas pēc savas formas taisa sastrēgumus un visu aizdambē, bet gludi apaļās lodes netaisa sastrēgumus un neko nedambē, manai pastai itkā ir rakstīts ka taisīta pēc tās metodes un der arī spiešanai caur šprici un es arī spiežu. vienīgi viņai jau kādus 2mēnešus derīguma termiņš ir iztecējis, bet citas argusā nebīj, tādēļ pievēru acis uz to termiņu.

----------


## a_masiks

Tas tā *tev* sanāk ka visā pasaulē nezin ko dara. Tas, ka kaut ko  palasījies internetā un "var teikt ka esi apguvis" lodējamās pastas izmantošanas nianses - tas tikai tu tā domā. Kamēr neesi izmantojis to savu pastu pat ne līdz pusei - man dziļi pie pakaļas kas tev liekās. Savā laikā esmu izlietojis 5-6 šprices ar  lodalvas pastu. Dažādu ražotāju. Esmu ievērtējs kas viņām kopīgs, kas atšķirīgs, kas man noderīgs un kas man neder. Tu tikai tagad sāc darīt to, ko sākumā rekomendēju iemēģināt. Ja domā ka bērnišķīga ķēpāšanās ir kaut kas no hi-tech - domā vien. Nejūties traucēts.

----------


## Epis

uzraksti kas tās bīj pa pastām lai zinātu kuras pirkt nedrīkst, jo negribās kāpt uz grābekļā uz kura jau kāds ir uzkāpis. 

tad jau redzēs vai es varēšu izspiest vairāk par 1/3  ::  
varbūt ka tava pasta vienkārši sagūlsnējās, sablīvējās, jo pēc dokumentiem tā pasta ir jāglabā leduskapī 0-10C un siltumā viņa var ātri vien sablīvēties, + ja cnc iekārta baigi vibrē tad tā sablīvēšanās notiek daudz ātrāk, līdz ar to ja izmanto liela tilpuma šprices tad iespējams ka visu pastu arī nemaz nevarēs izspiest jo tā būs sapresējusies. 
Tā vismaz rakstīja vienā žurnālā tās industrījas profesionāļi. 

Ja kas tā pastas sabīvēšanas varētu arī būt no tā kad viņu glabā vertikālā stāvoklī ar izeju uz augšu līdz ar to viss dibens sablīvējās un augšā paliek škidrums, līdz ar to lai pasta atblīvētos vaig viņu turēt otrādies  ::

----------


## a_masiks

Kādas pastas lietoju? Multikore, ersas demo tūbiņas, MBO. Visas viņas ir labas, kamēr svaigas. Neviena no viņām nav īsti laba, kad siltumā stāvējusi pat derīguma termiņa ietvaros. Tu tāpat viņas nenopirksi, jo lielāko daļu no tām vairs neražo. Svins iekšā. Lai es te ko runātu -  tev nāksies iztikt ar to smēri, kuru vari nopirkt. Sablīvējas pasta adatā cita iemesla dēļ. 


> tad jau redzēs vai es varēšu izspiest vairāk par 1/3


  vot, vot redzēsim.... tas gan attiecas tikai uz izspiešanu caur medicīnas adatu, pat apzāģētu. 



> uzraksti kas tās bīj pa pastām lai zinātu kuras pirkt nedrīkst, jo negribās kāpt uz grābekļā uz kura jau kāds ir uzkāpis.


 Ko nu daudz trollim stāstīsi..... var būt uzprasi šo jautājumu gudrākiem un pļāpīgākiem ļaudīm -  industrījas prōfesionāļiem no viena žurnāla?

----------

